# South Downs bloodhounds



## pistolpete (17 March 2019)

_What a great group of people. A friend of mine wants to take her highland hunting next season and Iâ€™m cautiously considering it. Today we volunteered to help fund collection for the hounds. Everyone was so nice. The horses all knew their job and the atmosphere was joyous. We ended up helping return s stray hound whoâ€™d got s bit lost and what a sweetie he was too! I just need to find those brave pants oh and spend the next six months getting my pony very fit! They were out nearly five hours! _


----------



## Shay (18 March 2019)

You think you need to be fit?  Spare a thought for the runner! Glad you had a good day.  It is a wonderful way to celebrate the animals and the countryside we love.


----------



## pistolpete (18 March 2019)

Yes the â€˜quarryâ€™ did 15 miles apparently. Amazing!


----------



## MuffettMischief (26 March 2019)

They are a super bunch, how lovely of you to get involved to help out. Very kind of you. You must have been at Lopshill, quite a famous one on the SDB Calender very generously hosted by the Coward family! Hope to see you out next season!


----------



## pistolpete (27 March 2019)

Yes Lopshill. I had no idea what to expect. If I can go with my naughty highland it will be a small miracle! Will happily help again with any meets a bit nearer to home.


----------

